# القبض علي كاهن كنيسة



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2010)

*القبض علي كاهن كنيسة في الاسكندرية*






​ 
النائب العام المستشار عبدالمجيد محمودالقاهرة: أحال النائب العام المصري المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود كاهن بإحدى الكنائس بالأسكندرية وخادم بكنيسة أمريكية وصاحب مطاعم بأمريكا وزوجته وطبيبين ومهندس وموظفة إلى محكمة جنايات الأسكندرية بعد أن وجهت لهم تهمة التزوير.
كشفت التحقيقات التى أشرف عليها المستشار ياسر رفاعى المحامى العام الأول لنيابات استئناف الأسكندرية بأن إحدى المتهمات وتعمل موظفة بشركة بالقاهرة ولدت سفاحا وأن مصريا يحمل الجنسية الأمريكية ويمتلك مطاعم بأمريكا وزوجته تسلما منها طفلها البالغ من العمر أسبوعين بغرض التبنى المحظور قانونا نظرا لعدم قدرتهما على الإنجاب مقابل قيام صاحب المطاعم بسداد تكاليف ولادتها بمستشفى الطبيب المتهم.
وأكدت التحقيقات التى باشرها رئيس نيابة استئناف الأسكندرية أحمد عمر أن كاهنا بإحدى الكنائس بالأسكندرية وخادما بكنيسة أمريكية وطبيبين ومهندس سهلوا لصاحب المطاعم وزوجته استلام الطفل من أمه بغرض التبنى واشتركوا فى تحرير إخطار منسوب لمركز طبى بأن صاحب المطاعم هو والد الطفل على خلاف الحقيقية مما مكنه هو وزوجته من استخراج شهادة ميلاد مزورة باسم الطفل من مكتب صحة الإبراهيمية بالأسكندرية وقاما بتقديمها للقنصلية الأمريكية تمهيدا لسفر الطفل معهما إلى الولايات المتحدة باعتبارهما والديه إلا أنه تم ضبطهما.
وتقرر إحالة المتهمين الثمانية للمحاكمة بعد استكمال التحقيقات وإخطار نقابة الأطباء بشأن الطبيبة المتهمة التى قامت بتوليد الطفل ومصلحة الأحوال المدنية لتعديل نسب الطفل وإخطار وزارة التضامن الاجتماعى لرعاية الطفل الذى تم إيداعه بمؤسسة دار الأطفال بالقبارى بالأسكندرية لرعايته من الناحية الصحية والنفسية .​ 




 
تعقيبي الشخصي​ 
الكاهن اسمه ابونا اغسطينوس موريس كاهن كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بحي مصطفي كامل بالاسكندرية الراجل ده يا جماعة انا اعرفه شخصيا بجد كلمة قديس قليلة عليه ربنا مديله نعمة كبيرة اوي و بسببه ناس كتير جدا رجعت للكنيسة ده غير خدماته الي لا تنقطع التهمة ديه ملفقة بكل معني الكلمة لان ديه حالت تبني عادية جدا و انتو عرفين ان التبني مسموح بيا في كل دول العالم و في الشريعة المسيحية كمان لكن المسلمين بحقدهم علينا خوفهم من ذيادة اعداد المسيحين حظروا التبني استنادا علي الشريعة الاسلامية الي من هواها ان تعارض كل ما هو جميل و طيب و راح ضحية هذا التعسف الابربري انشط كهنة الاسكندرية و لمعلوماتكم كنيسة الملاك ميجائيل المزكورة من اكبر كنايس الاسكندرية حجم و نشاط و بيها اكبر مباني للخدمات في المجافظة و جراج تحت الارض و مداخل الكترونية و كميرات مراقبة للداخل و القاعات و كل ما تتصورونه للكنائس الحديثة كل هذا من تدبير ابينا الحبيب لكن كل هذا اعضب حكومتنا الرشيدة ان يكون لدينا يوسف صديق اخر يكون لديه نفس التدبير صلوا من اجله لا ان يخرج فقط هو و من معه بل ان يعاقب الله الظالمين جميعهم الرب يحميهم و يحفظهم من كل شر لا اتخيل ان كاهن مسيحي يدخل السجن مع تجار المخدرات في نفس المكان كيف يعيش كيف ستكون حياته انها لا اعظم التجارب متي يا اللهي تزقف هذا العذاب متي تنهي هؤلاء البرابرة الصحراويين فلتكن معنا يا رب​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا موجود ويظهر براتئه ويطلعه من المحنة الى هو فيها 

ربنا معاك يا ابونا ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 فبراير 2010)

الكاهن دا معرف بإنه بيعمد كتير من المتنصرين 
و هى ديه المشكلة الكبيرة عندهم 
الحاجة  الغريبة إن من إمتى الكاهن بيقول دا إبن فلان أو علان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9:
يعنى مالاقوش فيه تهمة فعملوا فيه حكاية ملفقة عشان يخلصوا من موضوع التنصير دا 
أنا نفسى أقولهم إن مش أبونا هو اللى بيخلى المسلمين يبقوا مسيحيين 
لكن دا السيد المسيح نفسه هو اللى بيدعوهم للمسيحية 
لأن هو اللى قال لى خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة يجب أن آتى بها و آخذها


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ربنا موجود ويظهر براتئه ويطلعه من المحنة الى هو فيها ​*
> 
> 
> _*ربنا معاك يا ابونا *_​


 
امين يارب صليله يا انجي ده اسكندريسة كلها في حالت حزن شديد بسببه مرسي علي الرد


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> الكاهن دا معرف بإنه بيعمد كتير من المتنصرين
> و هى ديه المشكلة الكبيرة عندهم
> الحاجة الغريبة إن من إمتى الكاهن بيقول دا إبن فلان أو علان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9:
> يعنى مالاقوش فيه تهمة فعملوا فيه حكاية ملفقة عشان يخلصوا من موضوع التنصير دا
> ...


 
انا سمعت حاجة زي ديه يا اريني فعلا عندك حق و  مش بس عشان السبب ده لكن بجد الراجل ده كان سبب تعزية لشعبه و عمل حجات كتير اوي اوي خلت المسيحين في حالت قوة و عمل خدمات رائعة موجودة في موقع الكنيسة ربنا يدبر الحال يا رب صليله يا اريني ربنا يقف معاه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 فبراير 2010)

*هو اية اللي حصل في الدنيا 
هما استباحو ظلم الكهنة ولا اية 

هو كل شوية يلبسوا كاهن تهمة ويدخلوة السجن 

ابونا اوغسطينوس دة قديس يا جماعة ولانة لة خدمة رهيبة في تنصير البنات ورجوع البنات اللي ضلوا وخدعهم عدو الخير 
علشان اعمالة العظيمة عاوزين يخلصوا منة 

اتصرف انت يا سيدي يسوع المسيح​*


----------



## جيلان (17 فبراير 2010)

*بجد مش عارفة اقول ايه 
الكنيسة فعلا من غيره تقف وكانت خدمته رائعة ربنا يرجعه بالسلامة ومش عارفة انا يعنى ايه العيب فى تبنى المسيحيين لطفل مش كفايا محاولات الاسلمة ومحاولة التقليل من عددنا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يكون معاك يا ابونا*
*ببركة صلوات امنا العدرا والصوم المقدس*​


----------



## SALVATION (17 فبراير 2010)

> حالت تبني عادية جدا و انتو عرفين ان التبني مسموح بيا في كل دول العالم



_ولنفرض_
_ ده كاهن ومن الواجب اللصاق كل التهم له والتشنيع بسمعتة ان امكن_
_سئمنا من القضاية الملفقة لايقاف عمليات التنصير_
_بجد ربنا يفتح عيونهم _
_يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون_
_شكراا لخبر_
_وكويس اننا عرفنا مكانة_​


----------



## youhnna (17 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يتمجد معاه وينصره
ويخرجة سالما قويا
دة ياجماعة صليب القديسين
ربنا معاه فى تجربتة وينجيه
لان ملاك الرب حال حول قديسيه ومن جميع ضيقاتهم يخلصهم
ربنا كبير​*


----------



## عمادفايز (17 فبراير 2010)

*الكهنة والشعب الكبار والصغار الرجال والنساء لم يرحموا احد ربنا ينجينا من ( الوحش)​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 فبراير 2010)

ربنا معاه ويظهر براءته 
لانه طيب كتير وحنين 
يارب يطلع براءة قريب


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2010)

اصلا اسكندرية مقلوبة

هما كده ضربه عصفورين بحجر ابونا اوغسطينوس اللى مشهور بتنصير المسلمين


ودكتور عيس جرجس فى مستشفى فيكتوريا وهو اللى سعى لنقل مصابى نجع حمادى اسكندرية للعلاج​


----------



## BITAR (17 فبراير 2010)

*لا تعليق*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 فبراير 2010)

"ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم .."

مصر كلها هتتعمد .. بس اصبروا شوية
ساعتها مش هيعرفوا يقبضوا على مين ولا مين​


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (19 فبراير 2010)

سلام المسيح
احييكم اخوتى فى المسيح وارجو منكم الصلاه لاجل ابينا القديس اغسطينوس فى محنته التى فى نظرى لا تقل عن ما حدث لنا فى نجع حمادى
ابونا اغسطينس ده اب اعترافى وعلى ايديه رجعت لحضن يسوع وليه معايا مواقف اشبه بالمعجزات مش بس انا كل شعب كنيسة الملاك وهو معروف عنه انه بيعرف نوع الجنين من قبل الحمل اساسا انا عن نفسى اتصل بزوجى بعد زواجنا بثلاثة اشهر وقال له مبروك مارى حامل فى ولد زى القمر فرد زوجى هى مش حامل وبعد 12 يوم اظهر التحليل انى حامل وفى السونار فى الشهر الرابع كان ولد وجه يوسف
على الفيس بوك واحده مشهوره لسه مخلفه 3 توائم دى من كنيستنا الملاك ادخلوا شوفوها بتحكى انها قالت لابونا انا عملت سونار وحامل فى توام فقالها هما يا بنتى اتنين ولا تلاته قالتله اتنين قالها لا تلاته وخلفت تلاته  
ابونا حقيقى تحسوا انه اب بيصلى من اجل كل اولاده انا متاكده انه واخد الفتره دى صلاه من اجل ان الخدمه ترجع اقوى 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك يا ابى


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يقويه يا رب ياريت الك يصلي بقلب واحد من اجل ابينا البار


----------



## egypt66 (19 فبراير 2010)

لاتتعجبوا يا احبائى هذة طبيعة فيهم ...لو واحد من الى بيقراء على المقابر وعمل اكثر من العملة هذا الكاهن لاكانوا اقاموة فى فندق 5نجوم...


----------



## داود 2010 (20 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## bent almalk (20 فبراير 2010)

*الصلاة يا اخواتى الصلاة بعمق وقوة

ليس لدينا سلاح سوى الصلاة 

الرب يرسل لك تعزية ابونا الحبيب​*


----------



## جورج سمير @ (22 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعة هى الدنيا كدة

هى اصل الناس اختها سودة 
احنا ممكن نعمل حاجة

هى الصلاة 

نقول يارب خلصنا من الاشرار ونصلى للاب الكاهن ان ربنا يظهر  الحقيقة


----------

